# autonomie iphone 7



## aimee.question (5 Septembre 2018)

Salut tout le monde, 
Je voudrais investir dans un iphone 7 ou 8, mais je lis beaucoup de critique négative sur la batterie du 7... elle est vraiment mauvaise ? si vous avez le 7, vous arrivez à finir une journée avec une utilisation lambda ? (2h sur les réseaux, quelques messages, écoute de musique et un peu d'internet)
La batterie du 8 est meilleure ? 
merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Septembre 2018)

J’arriverais à 0-10% le soir en utilisant pas mal mon iPhone (3-4h allumé). Donc je le recharge le midi


----------



## aimee.question (5 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> J’arriverais à 0-10% le soir en utilisant pas mal mon iPhone (3-4h allumé). Donc je le recharge le midi


d'acc, tu l'utilises plus que ce que j'ai donné comme utilisation ? T'as le 7 ? Merci en tout cas


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Septembre 2018)

Je tiens 2 jours avec mon 8.
Un peu de musique 
Un peu de téléphone 
Un peu de sms
Un peu de net
Un peu de mails 
Un peu de Tapatalk 
Par contre j’ai tout paramétré pour que rien ne tourne en arrière plan [emoji56]


----------



## aimee.question (5 Septembre 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Je tiens 2 jours avec mon 8.
> Un peu de musique
> Un peu de téléphone
> Un peu de sms
> ...


ah oui, les paramètres d'arrière plan ça doit bien aider à garder la batteries 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Septembre 2018)

aimee.question a dit:


> d'acc, tu l'utilises plus que ce que j'ai donné comme utilisation ? T'as le 7 ? Merci en tout cas


Oups, j’ai oublié le numéro dans ma réponse. Oui c’est le 7

Par contre je n’utilise pas de jeu dessus et la luminosité est loin d’être élevée. Pour un écran allumé 2h par jour, il devrait tenir la journée sans problème.


----------



## aimee.question (5 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oups, j’ai oublié le numéro dans ma réponse. Oui c’est le 7
> 
> Par contre je n’utilise pas de jeu dessus et la luminosité est loin d’être élevée. Pour un écran allumé 2h par jour, il devrait tenir la journée sans problème.


d'accord, merci beaucoup !


----------

